

Show HN: If Snapchat and Foursquare had a baby - cweill
http://www.partyhere.me/
PartyHere is my first attempt at developing a sizeable, yet simple mobile web app. The idea is that users can easily create temporary "parties" at their current location, and then their friends can check in to said parties. The parties only last a few hours, so the user doesn't have to worry about the party after creating it.<p>The idea came out of 3 Day Startup (http://cornell.3daystartup.org/) in November. Since then I've been working nonstop on coding up the project, and have been having way too much fun with it! It has provided me with an incredible opportunity to play with open source technologies like socket.io, backbone.js, and Phonegap/Cordova. Currently, the iPhone and iPad apps are under review by the app store.<p>My request to you is for any kind of feedback. Please be honest and let me know what you feel needs to be fixed/changed (UI/UX, marketing, features...).<p>So, what do you think?
======
jp1989
Cool. I just signed in, but couldn't find any of my FB friends (obviously none
are connected) but can't I invite them?

Is this just using the FB/Google maps APIs?

Good luck with it!

------
josh_blum
Why did you copy bootstrap exactly?

~~~
cweill
The app is very much in it's alpha stage. I don't have a designer, and have
focused mostly on the product. Don't worry, the first thing to get an overhaul
is the design of the landing page as soon as I get the chance.

